# Scratch-built Warhound Titan



## Margnus (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey all. Been a while since I've posted on here, after taking a VERY long break from Warhammer. But, here I have some pictures of a scratch-built Warhound Titan currently being worked on. These pictures have been taken over the course of a few months, and show the steps that were taken in building it. Currently, the basic work is 90% done, and the detailing.. Well, about 1% done, if that. Enjoy!










The first leg, with a Assault marine for size comparison.Everything is hollow, including the toes. This took a VERY long time to do.. 










Both legs, with the next section finished. Again, all these parts are hollow.










The leg, finished. All parts are hollow. Eventually realised I could just use solid balsa wood to do all this.. So, pretty much everything else is solid balsa.










Both legs completed, and standing tall.










The legs joined to the hip joint.










Legs and body. The body wasn't attached, and still isn't attached, as I'm waiting to stick everything onto the body, and see what the weight is like, for balance purposes.










The body, made out of solid balsa. Size comparison shot for the most part.










Body with the UNFINISHED head. 










Meant to be a Turbo-Laser.. Any idea how to make it a lot more detailed?










Check it.




Hope you enjoyed, sorry for all the pictures. If anyone has any suggestions, or any ideas on detailing/a different way to do something, please tell me!

Cheers, :victory:


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

wow, impressive.

you said the Legs were hollow? becareful how much weight you put up top or you might have problems, not that i kno wi have never built one of these before.

for detailes on the barle you could wrap it with wire around each barrel so that it looked like it was covered with electice wires and such.

by the way, not that I would complain if you used it on my but can you use it in tournys?


----------



## Pearlay (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks good so far, but Hell if you have allthat wood laying about build a BIGGER Titan, you can Just buy a Hellhound haha


----------

